# How come my Rivotril/Klonopin dnt taste like candy??



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

i keep hearin ppl say there klonopin taste sweet like candy? like maybe bannana or sumthing?

Well i only jus got mine 2day, n was kinda anticipating a nice candy taste but instead i got a taste sorta very similar 2 that of valium, like that powdery bland taste. except it was a bit more firm. although it did seem _maybe_ a lil lil bit more chemically tast to it than valium, and once it was fully disolved i had a slight cool sensation were it had been under my tounge. almost like that cool sensation after a mint. although overall it did taste better than valium, still sucks i get no candy :cry

so how come mine dnt taste sweet or like candy? :mum btw, my brand is Rivotril by Roche

maybe only ur klonopins are the sweet ones, eh?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

my clonazepam (1mg) tablets kind of taste sweet after being dissolved on the tongue but Walgreens not sure other pharmacies offer a sweetener to the drug. not sure what exactly is that they give to the patient but if the customer doesnt like the taste of the drug theres an option for taste.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

WhiteWings said:


> once it was fully disolved i had a slight cool sensation were it had been under my tounge. almost like that cool sensation after a mint.


this is that candy part of it. try this with xanax which taste like utter crap.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Compared to xanax every med tastes like candy lol Maybe some have flavoring added or something but otherwise I think all the benzos taste pretty bad like most meds.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

it could not be sweet because its not generic, thats a possibility.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lots of different generic drug companies make Klonopin and I assume it would depend on what fillers they choose to use.

I don't recall what Klonopin or Valium taste like -- apparently, not a very distinctive taste otherwise I'd probably remember it. I remember Ativan had no flavor and simply tastes like chalk.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine tasted like strawberry.


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

Noca said:


> it could not be sweet because its not generic, thats a possibility.


so if i go 4 the generic version, it could b sweet tasting?

i was abit worried wen they didn't taste like every1 else was sayin theres tasted like.. thought i mighta got duds or sumthin :lol

but taste aside, these 2mg klons r def better than the valiums i was havin, so i guess there no dud


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Lots of different generic drug companies make Klonopin and I assume it would depend on what fillers they choose to use.


But Klonopin/Rivotril are the brand names right? and then if generic companys wanna make there own clonazepam pill they'd hafta call it sumthin else though, like, i dunno.. lets say.. 'clonopina' or sumthin. so mine are rivotril which is made by roche just like klonopin...

so mine arnt generic, & ppl on klonopin say they taste sweet n like strawberry, so then so should mine!? :eyes


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Who the heck cares what a medication tastes like as long as it works? I certainly never did.

For the OP, there's a generic clonazepam manufactured in India called Clonotril. It has the exact taste of a banana, and melts almost immediately in the mouth, assuming one doesn't swallow it right away. Many people prefer it over the Roche brand because it gets into the blood faster and has a faster onset of action, especially if done sublingually, but it has a shorter half-life as a result. One could even think of it as Klonopin-turned-Xanax in a way. I personally prefer the Roche or slower-acting clonazepam, but that's just me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: How come my Retrial/Klonopin dent taste like candy??*



White Wings said:


> so mine rant generic, & Pol on Klonopin say they taste sweet n like strawberry, so then so should mine!? :eyes


Normally when people speak of Klonopin they really mean that they're taking generic clonazepam. It's very hard to imagine any insurance company that's going to cover a brand name at perhaps ten times the price when a generic exists. And for those without insurance, it's hard to imagine that any of them are going to demand the brand name version unless they like setting money ablaze.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

why is this even a big deal?


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How come my Rivotrl/Klonopin dnt taste like candy??*



UltraShy said:


> Normally when people speak of Klonopin they really mean that they're taking generic clonazepam. It's very hard to imagine any insurance company that's going to cover a brand name at perhaps ten times the price when a generic exists. And for those without insurance, it's hard to imagine that any of them are going to demand the brand name version unless they like setting money ablaze.


ok, thats that USA / Australia barrier again. meds are cheap as chips over here, like my box of 50 Valiums by Roche cost like $13.10aus which i guess is like maybe $14 or $15 us dollars. if i go for the generic version 'valpam' its like $8 a box. no wonder u guys always go generic then.. and no wonder your always complain bout the cost of your meds...


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> why is this even a big deal?


Its not a big deal, i jus couldnt figure out why every1's klonopin tasted sweet or like bannana or strawberry n mine tasted like.. well.. valium sorta.

i'm jus a curious person i guess, hope thats ok with u


----------



## frillyknickers (Apr 5, 2007)

ativan/lorazepam has always tasted sweeter to me than klonopin


----------

